# Summer Lightning - Yeast



## Wal (6/6/07)

Hi,

Just cultured the yeast from a bottle of Summer lightning. A summer ale made by the Hopback Brewery in the UK. 

Does anyone know the origin of this yeast or have any good all grain recipes to brew this weekend using this yeast.

Cheers Wal


----------



## Jye (6/6/07)

Not a clone recipe but here is an article by Randy Mosher.

A Flash of Brilliance: British Summer Ale


----------



## kook (6/6/07)

Hopback thankfully don't pasteurise like most UK bottle brewers, so you should be able to get a good result from it.

I suspect they use the same strain for both primary fermentation and bottling, as most UK brewers that I know of only use a single strain for almost all their beers.

I'd personally brew another summer ale, Mariss Otter to about 1.045 with 35 IBU of your choice of american hops. Put loads of flavour and aroma in there too.


----------



## kook (6/6/07)

Jye said:


> Not a clone recipe but here is an article by Randy Mosher.
> 
> A Flash of Brilliance: British Summer Ale



I've got to disagree with Mosher on that article  

Personally I don't think spices work well in summer ales. I've tried nearly 150 of them and to my tastes the best have been very simple. Effectively, it's a light British "APA". Enough pale malt (possibly a touch of crystal or even half pils) to make a good base, then a good dose of fruity or spicy hops (usually American, German or Saaz) to tip it over to the hoppy side. It should be reasonably dry too, as it's meant to be a refreshing summer beer.

That said, Mosher is well known for adding weird and wonderful spices to APA and IPA, so I guess it's to his taste.


----------



## Ross (6/6/07)

Wal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just cultured the yeast from a bottle of Summer lightning. A summer ale made by the Hopback Brewery in the UK.
> 
> ...



I don't know the origin; but I'd make another simple English summer ale - 90% MO Ale with 10% wheat to 5% - single hop variety of your choice (Challenger works great), 90 gms spread through additions for approx 35 IBU's 

cheers Ross


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/6/07)

You could try this from the UK Homebrew group.

http://www.ukhomebrew.info/phpbb2/viewtopi...ummer+lightning

C&B
TDA


----------

